# Older XXX 15" for home?



## Bobo (Aug 6, 2005)

My buddy has an older 15" XXX laying around (I'd say around a 2004-2005 model) that he said he may sell me to try and use as my home audio sub. I mention the year because haven't the XXX's changed significantly in the past few years? Sorry, haven't keep up with audio much for awhile.

Also, I don't know much about using a sub for home use other than you'll need a bigger box. I guess the whole sealed vs ported debate takes a totally different approach in the home audio world? Can Winisd be used to try and determine box sizes for home use? What kinda big amps can be used for this sub (hopefully not all uber-expensive)? Are there any general rules of thumb for home audio I should know? 

Any and all info is appreciated


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

Here's a link to the t/s parameters. New Page 1 
I would put it in a 9cuft box tuned to 23hz if i was going ported, or around 4+ cuft sealed. Its not really the best sub for home audio use since the fs is in the upper 20's, but you could eq it flat pretty easily since it has such a large xmax.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

With 1600 watts rms you would need a beefy amp. You could do one of these and wire your sub to 4 ohms to get 1000 watts rms but that is still well below the rms. But it should still thump.

Parts-Express.comayton HPSA1000 1000W Subwoofer Amplifier | subwoofer amplifier subwoofer amp sub amplifier sub amp plate amp titaSub-41108 DASUBAMP110508 DayAudSubAmp050109

If you are concerned about port noise look into some passive radiators...


----------



## Bobo (Aug 6, 2005)

boarder124 said:


> Here's a link to the t/s parameters. New Page 1
> I would put it in a 9cuft box tuned to 23hz if i was going ported, or around 4+ cuft sealed. Its not really the best sub for home audio use since the fs is in the upper 20's, but you could eq it flat pretty easily since it has such a large xmax.


Thanks for the link! I thought the fs was lower, which I've read is better for a home sub. I also wanted to go sealed for space reasons. I think I can manage ~4 ft and stuff some polyfill in. 

If I understand correctly, the Audyssey program on my Denon receiver is supposed to eq the sub when using a mic to setup the system. I'd assume that would help get a flatter curve, but I'm sure there's limits on how much it'd compensate. Otoh, I won't be looking to piss my neighbors off with this sub :laugh: Just need a decent bit more than my little, slightly rattleing now, 100w Kenwwod 8" is doing.



Austin said:


> With 1600 watts rms you would need a beefy amp. You could do one of these and wire your sub to 4 ohms to get 1000 watts rms but that is still well below the rms. But it should still thump.
> 
> Parts-Express.comayton HPSA1000 1000W Subwoofer Amplifier | subwoofer amplifier subwoofer amp sub amplifier sub amp plate amp titaSub-41108 DASUBAMP110508 DayAudSubAmp050109
> 
> If you are concerned about port noise look into some passive radiators...


Link isn't working, but it looks like parts express site is down right now. I'll check it out later. 

This may sound dumb, but what about using the 1500w (supposedly) HiFonics car amp that's been paired with this sub? I thought I read about someone using a car amp in home, maybe just using a transformer or power supply of some sort?


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

i posted not too long ago about using a power supply to run a car amp and sub i have. for a used 40 amp power supply it should be around 50-100. new around 200+ i don't think 40 amps is enough for that 1500watt hifonics. when you get into bigger power supplies the cost goes up a lot, so it really wouldn't be worth it to purchase one.


----------



## gitmobass (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes there is a difference in XXX's, up until ~2005 they utilized an underhung XBL^2 motor, while now they use a split coil design. I believe that is correct anyways.
That sub would be happier in a car, but if you can find an amp large enough, why not?


----------



## Bobo (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys. The more I look into it, the more it makes sense to keep this sub in the car.


----------

